# Old Cartoons?



## getsuookami (Apr 14, 2007)

Anybody still watch any old cartoons that they used to when they were younger? For me, it's YuGiOh. lol I know most people think it sucks, but as for the first season or two, I still think it's pretty good. ^_^ What about you all?


----------



## DavidN (Apr 14, 2007)

That reminds me, I meant to see if there were any Reboot episodes on Youtube. I used to love that, but Britain didn't get the rest of the series shortly after the writers went mental and killed everyone off.


----------



## Aikon (Apr 14, 2007)

Tom & Jerry is still of the greatest cartoons ever made, I'll go out on a limb here and say it was better than classic Looney Tunes (which I also love).  The Flintstones was a cartoon I never liked as a kid but loved watching when I hit adulthood, I was never crazy about the Jetsons though.

Lesse, I liked the original Scooby Doo from the 70's even though the stories and animation was crap.  Heathcliff & The Catillac Cats from '84 was and still is one of my favorites from the era I was born.  In the 90's my favorite always was Rescue Rangers, every day I'd come home and watch the Disney Afternoon.  I never understood why it started when it did, it always started like an hour before kids in my area got home from school.  Talespin grew to be my favorite from that series though.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 14, 2007)

I still watch shows like Animaniacs and Tailspin on DVD.  I don't have time to keep track of what's on tv anymore, so that's really the only way I watch things.

I was debating on getting Tom and Jerry on DVD, but I heard it was censored a lot, so I'm not sure if I'm going to get it or wait and see what happens.


----------



## Magica (Apr 14, 2007)

I own both volumes of the Super Mario Bros. Super Show! and complete set of Sonic the Hedgehog (SatAM) on DVD.


----------



## BigBuda (Apr 14, 2007)

Rescue rangers baby, I have a coupla episodes on VHS, i would love to get all of them on DVD... but i dont think they have released it.

<--Gadgetphile


----------



## Esplender (Apr 14, 2007)

Recently I've been going over the whole series of "Akazukin Chacha". I haven't seen that show in almost a decade. That show was so fuckin' badass.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Apr 14, 2007)

I need to get my hands on that Sonic the Hedgehog DVD set I saw at bestbuy the other day. :b 

I'm still waiting for them to release Gobots and M.A.S.K. on DVD.


----------



## DPAK (Apr 14, 2007)

I officially LOVE ToonDisney for giving my two childhood, cartoon fixes... Digimon (season 1) and Jackie Chan Adventures.

I also have gotten back into periodically watching the reruns of YuGiOH on Fox...

I really wish I could find Batman Beyond somewhere on sattelite... that show rocked.


----------



## Bloodangel (Apr 14, 2007)

I love the old Batman cartoon, the really dark one with the gritty intro. If it's animated, it takes a lot to stop me from watching it though.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 14, 2007)

> Rescue rangers baby, I have a coupla episodes on VHS, i would love to get all of them on DVD... but i dont think they have released it.



They released volumes one and two.  I believe the 4 or so part pilot is on the second volume, so you might want to get that one if you have to decide.

Volume 1
Volume 2


----------



## PuppyJ (Apr 14, 2007)

Boomerang! With favorites like Yogi Bear, Scooby Doo, Flintstones, etc. Nicktoon Network also showcases some. Like Rocko and Swat Cats!


----------



## BigBuda (Apr 14, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> They released volumes one and two.Â Â I believe the 4 or so part pilot is on the second volume, so you might want to get that one if you have to decide.
> 
> Volume 1
> Volume 2



Hey thanks for that *wastes money*

O.O
One cent copy of a RR VHS tape
I dont think I would trust that to play


----------



## Stitch (Apr 15, 2007)

I've got DVDs of Rescue Rangers, Dungeons & Dragons, Ren & Stimpy (the early seasons), Danger Mouse, Count Duckula, The Raccoons, the animated Star Trek, Gummi Bears, Talespin, and (guilty pleasure) He-Man.

I wish they'd release Rocko's Modern Life... my old VHS copies are getting worn out.


----------



## Landis (Apr 15, 2007)

I've been watching alot of the old videogame toons i liked as a kid as of late since they have all got dvd releases.

Mario super show,legend of zelda,captain n and more recently Sonic(SATam).


----------



## Saul (Apr 15, 2007)

Ah yes, I bought the SatAM DVD too (I pre-ordered the damn thing) and it's still just as sweet as I remember it.  But there's all kinds of old cartoons I watch, or at least, used to.  Rescue Rangers, Earthworm Jim, Ducktales, Tailspin, The Raccoons, and more obscure British stuff like The Dreamstone and Bimble's Bucket all bring memories flooding back to me.  There's so many more that I miss, and in terms of preference, my mind is firmly stuck in the 80's and 90's for cartoons, which is why I try and find as many DVD's of them as I can.  Afterall, I need my cartoon fix, and modern stuff really isn't doing it for me =p.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, there are so many "old" cartoons that I remember watching when I was a kid.  One show that I really liked a lot in particular was "Mighty Max."Â Â I remember owning almost the entire "Mighty Max" toy collection.Â Â I often times watch the show's episodes on Youtube now.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 15, 2007)

i watched a few myself as a kid like the super mario bros super show,teenage mutant ninja turtles and pac man.


----------



## dz (Apr 20, 2007)

Older cartoons are the best cartoons! IMO, the cartoons now aren't as fun. A lot of them are usually that lame 3d style. (but not like Reboot, Reboot was awesome. lol) If it doesn't look good, then it usually contains really dull humor and/or even worse plots. Maybe I just like cartoons from the 80s and 90s much more than what's out now. My favorites all "died out" a couple years ago or are rerun somewhere. Shows like Rocko's Modern Life, Dexter's lab, Reboot, etc. *Nostalgia*


----------



## DavidN (Apr 20, 2007)

The old cartoon style seems to have pretty much died out - most modern ones seem either to be 3D-rendered, or drawn in a very sort of angsty, angular style. They're weird.


----------



## khakibear (Apr 22, 2007)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> I love the old Batman cartoon, the really dark one with the gritty intro. If it's animated, it takes a lot to stop me from watching it though.



Ahh, Batman: The Animated Series.

I LOVED that show, and just recently recieved the 4 box'ed sets from my mate for christmas. Unfortunetly, they changed the design of alot of the characters in the 4th season, and it lost alot of it's appeal for me then.

I tried to like Batman Beyond but.. TINY FEET! I understand stylistic cartooning but sometimes it just drives me off. (i.e. the tiny feeet)


----------



## Saturn (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the older cartoons, especially Bugs Bunny and other Looney Tunes like that.  ^_^


----------



## dwitefry (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm on a bit of an old cartoon kick at the moment because I just got my Sonic SatAM boxset, which I've now watched about four times Sonic SatAM was and remains my favourite cartoon of all time and I think it's a good sign that even when you're grown up you can watch the series sandwiched between greats like Porridge and A Touch of Frost, most definetly adult aimed series and not notice a change in quality, notalgia can't do that. While waiting for it to arrive I watched through some of the original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles series (and decided I like the new one a lot better) Extreme Ghostbusters, Street Sharks, Reboot (brilliant show), Rescue Rangers, Dangermouse, Count Duckula, Dr. Zitbag's Transylvania Pet Shop (why on earth I watched that i don't know) Gargoyles and others I've got on video or on bootleg but none of them compare to SatAM for me (that's dedication! :wink



			
				Saul said:
			
		

> and more obscure British stuff like The Dreamstone and Bimble's Bucket



Was The Dreamstone that one with the things that looked like a cross between Ewoks and Mogwi? they used to float about a lot and fought big pinky-purple enemies that looked a bit like the villain in The Racoons? Had really good animation that was like the BFG? 

MeX


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2007)

Tex Avery. 'Nuff sed.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 23, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Tex Avery. 'Nuff sed.



amen to that i used to watch that as a kid too.


----------



## amtrack88 (Apr 25, 2007)

I wish Rocko's Modern Life was nothing but win.


----------



## Kismet (Apr 30, 2007)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles! The first five seasons still give me a laugh. And the new toon does differ a great deal from trhe old cartoon style, but it's great in its own ways.

I watched Gargoyles up to a couple of years ago, and I wouldn't mind catching Thundercats again.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 30, 2007)

Older cartoons had the more awesome theme songs.
The Batman, original Spiderman, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and all that jazz.
Wasn't Rocko's theme done by the B-52's?


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 30, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Wasn't Rocko's theme done by the B-52's?



The second version of the theme song was, yes, though (according to Wikipedia) it's unclear as to why the earlier version was suddenly replaced.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 30, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who sung the first version of that song of the show i don't know who did that one.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have both Super Mario Bros. Super Show! DVD Box Sets and the Sonic the Hedgehog DVD Box Sets and two Volumes of Kimba the White Lion.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> who sung the first version of that song of the show i don't know who did that one.



I'm not sure, but my guess is that a few studio singers sang the first version of the theme song.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 30, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i sorta liked that show a bit.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 30, 2007)

Too bad they butchered Rocko's Modern Life in the reruns.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 30, 2007)

Saturn said:
			
		

> I love the older cartoons, especially Bugs Bunny and other Looney Tunes like that.Â Â ^_^



Me, too. ^_^


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 30, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> Saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here i grew up on all the classics never forget those moments


----------



## Rouge2 (May 5, 2007)

Well on DVD News, June 27th is when Shout! Factory will release "The Adventures of Super Mario 3". in a 3 Disc DVD Box Set.


----------



## darkchukkz (May 5, 2007)

Anything by Tex Avery, he is great. Loony Tunes, Tom & Jerry...

But also Captain Future, this show rocked! The first real Anime/SciFi I have watched.


----------



## Hauke (May 5, 2007)

I would run home from school every day to watch Thundercats and Silverhawks...


----------



## Mega Wolf (May 6, 2007)

Hauke said:
			
		

> I would run home from school every day to watch Thundercats and Silverhawks...



I loved the shows too but looking back I'm surprised just how they did not really bother to make a difference between Mumrah and Darkstar/blackstar/whatever the name of the bad guy was from SilverHawks.


----------



## 16weeks (May 6, 2007)

*Gets excited and isn't shy for a moment.*
SWAT KATS!!! BEST SHOW EVER!!.....*gasp* *blush*


----------



## FurryFox (May 6, 2007)

ThE sImPsOnS!!!!! and M*A*S*H* and Yu-Gi-Oh! and SpongeBOB!!!!


----------



## teygrim (May 15, 2007)

Kimba's one of my favorite shows (the 60s version). I got the whole series last year and I've watched the whole thing twice so far. I didn't like it at first but it grew on me.

I would watch Animals of Farthing Wood (my absolute favorite TV show) again if they'd only put the damn thing on DVD. Also I watch Billy the Cat whenever they show it on free to air.

These shows (especially Animals of Farthing Wood) is probably what first attracted me to furry fandom.


----------



## DavidN (May 15, 2007)

Animals of Farthing Wood was absolutely traumatic, by the way - I can't think of any other children's programme that had that amount of major characters killed off brutally throughout the story. It's a wonder that I didn't grow up to be a vegetarian after watching that.


----------



## teygrim (May 15, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Animals of Farthing Wood was absolutely traumatic, by the way - I can't think of any other children's programme that had that amount of major characters killed off brutally throughout the story. It's a wonder that I didn't grow up to be a vegetarian after watching that.



Really? It's been so long since I watched it I don't remember much death in it. I guess they just wanted to maintain the realism no matter what the target audience. In the animal world arn't all deaths brutal anyway.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 15, 2007)

When I was in school in Alabama, we watched the Super Mario Bros. Cartoons either on the Television or tape.


----------



## DavidN (May 15, 2007)

teygrim said:
			
		

> Really? It's been so long since I watched it I don't remember much death in it. I guess they just wanted to maintain the realism no matter what the target audience. In the animal world arn't all deaths brutal anyway.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Animals_of_Farthing_Wood_characters - Note the frequent "Killed by" details on the character list - and most of the individual pages have a "Demise" section!

The worst of the lot was the death of the hedgehogs, and I don't mind saying I had nightmares about that for weeks afterwards. According to that page, like you said, it was meant to let children know about "the harsh realities of nature and the effect mankind has on animals survival" - it killed off two of the favourite characters and then blamed you for it!

Oh, and I have a couple of the Super Mario cartoon episodes on tape. It has a vaguely Ron Jeremy-like man "doing the Mario" at the end of it, which is frankly even more terrifying.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 16, 2007)

The VHS's are out of date, due to the DVD Box Sets, they have all 52 Episode of it, except 4 of them are only the Cartoon.

The Torjan Koopa
Koopastein
The Unzappables
On her Majesty's Sewer Service


----------



## Rebel-lion (May 20, 2007)

I just finished watching the whole of Transforms, to me itâ€™s the only cartoon sears that has stand the test of time, I remember it being great then and its still great Now!


----------



## imnohbody (May 20, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Oh, and I have a couple of the Super Mario cartoon episodes on tape. It has a vaguely Ron Jeremy-like man "doing the Mario" at the end of it, which is frankly even more terrifying.



Oh come on... who could forget Lou Albano?


----------



## DavidN (May 20, 2007)

Good heavens, was that him? I'm even more scared now.

I finally got around to looking at the cartoons on TV Links last night and now I'm completely obsessed. The only thing I've found to be missing is the 1994 series of Iron Man, which I used to love.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 20, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Good heavens, was that him? I'm even more scared now.
> 
> I finally got around to looking at the cartoons on TV Links last night and now I'm completely obsessed. The only thing I've found to be missing is the 1994 series of Iron Man, which I used to love.



It was in the DVD Box Set 1 in an interview with Lou Albano, he didn't want to do it, but his wife made him do it.


----------



## Rilvor (May 20, 2007)

Tom & Jerry!
<3


----------



## codewolf (May 20, 2007)

Rebel-lion said:
			
		

> I just finished watching the whole of Transformers, to me itâ€™s the only cartoon series that has stand the test of time, I remember it being great then and its still great Now!



showing your age there mate  i got to agree with you there tho , the original transformers was the best.. i remember having the models as a kid, also cartoons like superted  and you gotta remember the adverts for trio's 
triiiiiooooooooo........triiiiiiiiioooooooooooooo.........i wanna trio and i want one now


----------



## imnohbody (May 20, 2007)

While intellectually I realize toy lines have to move on or they ultimately lose sales,  I can't say Transformers has done much for me from not too long past the 1986 movie (I still haven't gotten around to tracking down the DVD just yet, though), particularly when it got into the whole Beast Wars thing. Blech. 

(I'll probably see the new TF movie coming out this July, but my hopes for it, based on the stills I've seen, aren't all that high.)


----------



## Option7 (May 20, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Animals of Farthing Wood was absolutely traumatic...



OMG! I remember that! I used to love it. Don't remember any traumatic deaths, although I was very young at the time.


----------



## teygrim (May 21, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> DavidN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's two against one DavidN.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 21, 2007)

teygrim said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm siding with David. While I wasn't really that traumatized from it, they did seem to like killing off their characters (I remember Car, Posion and Fight).


----------



## DavidN (May 21, 2007)

Car, poison, fight, set on fire, squished by a lorry, cooked and eaten, shot - and that was just the first series!


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 21, 2007)

There was so many cartoons I liked when I was young, mostly what was mentioned here. Mighty Max, Sonic (SATam), Rescue Rangers, Tailspin, Darkwing Duck, Ducktails, Rocko's Modern Life, Ah! Real Monsters, The original Power Rangers, The Adventures of Pete & Pete, Beetlejuice, (cartoon series) I also liked some of the game shows they had on Nickelodeon such as Legends of the Hidden Temple, Wild & Crazy kids, Nick Arcade, Double Dare, and What Would You Do? I got some of those shows on DVD now and I still love them.


----------



## teygrim (May 22, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Car, poison, fight, set on fire, squished by a lorry, cooked and eaten, shot - and that was just the first series!



wow all that in the first season. And I thought networks would be uptight back then. I guess they thought it was alright because they were animals and I guess I wasn't traumatised because I wasn't a furry back then.


----------



## DavidN (May 22, 2007)

Well, I think I was a bit young to even consider myself that then too. I know that the death of the hedgehogs gave me nightmares for days, though.

All in all, it appears that I'm a bit of a big girl's blouse.


----------



## Sentient36 (May 23, 2007)

There's quite a few cartoons I could possibly remember back in the day, such as Tiny Toon Adventures _(still my favorite along with Animaniacs)_, Sonic the Hedgehog _(SATAM)_, and Alvin and the Chipmunks _(basically the VHS's I used to own)_.


----------



## codewolf (May 23, 2007)

Sentient36 said:
			
		

> Alvin and the Chipmunks



:shock: that takes me back a bit


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (May 23, 2007)

Rocko's Modern Life
pretty much ALL Sonic The Hedgehog series
anything mickey mouse (he's like, the best!)
Pokemon
and Digimon


----------



## cataloof (May 23, 2007)

Samurai Pizza Cats
TMNT
Swat Kats
Beast Wars (close enough)
Shadow Raiders (close enough)
Sharky & George


----------



## Os (May 24, 2007)

One word.  Freakazoid.


----------



## Aikon (May 24, 2007)

Os said:
			
		

> One word.  Freakazoid.



Freakazoid was a good series, though when it first came out I thought it was pretty stupid.  CN aired it awhile ago and for some reason I found it better than the first time I watched it.  Weird.  Good series though.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Jun 13, 2007)

The classic Tom and Jerry cartoons, Animaniacs, Tiny Toons, classic Looney Tunes, and Sonic SatAM were my favorite cartoons to watch when I was younger. 

Some of cartoon shows of today are too heavily butchered/censored for my taste. 

And thus, I will always savor the Boomerang channel. <3


----------

